# Whaaat? Types?



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm thinking that the first picture is a rhodebar, but he is really really. Small! The second one has to be a Wyandotte right?


----------



## oopsadaisys (Jun 6, 2013)

Could the second one be a barnevelder?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

The second one is a partridge rock hen/pullet


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

matt_kas said:


> The second one is a partridge rock hen/pullet


okay so the second is a partridge rock


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

birdguy said:


> okay so the second is a partridge rock


Yeah this is a barnevelder


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

The first one looks like a Crele old English game bantam


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

the first one surely has to be a old english?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

usamachicken said:


> the first one surely has to be a old english?


 he's extremely small


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

birdguy said:


> he's extremely small


Maybe bantam?


----------

